# Tri-Power



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I attended the Atlantic City Classic Car auction on Saturday Feb 28.
There were hoards of gorgeous cars in the corral as well as the auction block.

The General Lee was up for auction. This was the one John Schneider built and I saw sell for mega $$ on Barrett Jackson last year. All the noted autographs were on the underside of the hood as was depicted at B.J. and those who signed on TV at that time....

I saw a 67 Gold Tri-Power staged and headed for the stage. I sat down to see how much this would bring.... According to the auctioneer..... 8K worth of work just in the motor.....All matching numbers, frame off resto concourse quality. The bidding started, it stalled then began again.... Auctioneer paused then stated.... RESERVE IS OFF... I thought OK this will go up....It sure did, it went up and stalled then....... the going once, going twice ..........SOLD......................................18K. 

I damn near fell off my chair..... the guys with me we all looked at each other and stammered..... WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF? If I could turn back time... and go register as a bidder.... DAMN I WAS SICK.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

A numbers matching '67 Tri-Power car????
did they put some tri-powers on really early '67s or somthing?


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I believe that is a sign of the economic times- I saw A LOT of cars go for much less than expected at BJ- now is a very good time to buy anything if you have the $$$- I am seeing alot of nice cars on ebay now that are NOT selling because the owners think it is worth more than the market will support- everybody thinks their car is worth a gold mine-what it costs to build a car and what that car is ultimately worth on the open market are 2 completely different #'s
when all is done with my car lets see
1965 pontiac tempest- 7500
2004 ls1 +drive line-5400
body and paint-approx-5000
new suspension + brakes -2000
new electrical-heater a/c-1500
all new interior-door panels-carpet-dynamat-gauges-headliner- 04 gto seats- sound system- weather seals - steering column-steering wheel-dash knobs etc etc etc-at least 4000
new wheels-1200
new rear end 1000-
rechroming parts 1500
thats about 27000
plus all the carbon parts I made if you went to have someone make those parts figure about 6-8k
and then the labor of putting it all together another 5-10k
so my car will be worth over 40k to me but could I get that amount for it??
A non-correct clone - no way I'd be lucky to see $15000
Glad I have decided to keep this car - I do believe I will be able to get at least $100,000
of good times out of it probably in the first year of drivingarty:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Tri-Power said:


> A numbers matching '67 Tri-Power car????
> did they put some tri-powers on really early '67s or somthing?


I don't think so but I didn't catch any before then.
The car was nearly identical to yours cept it had Rally I's.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

hmm, seems like a very good deal, but it's wierd they were calling a '67 with a tri-power numbers matching (since the GTOs last year for the tri-power was '66). Maybe they had the original carb, and intake or somthing. IDK.


----------

